# x264 option ("tune", "zerolatency") appears serious mosaic



## yanrkchina (May 24, 2019)

Hi, 
I find x264-encoder has no output frame untill input 25 frames (same as qsv11-encoder), so I think the vedio latency is in here,
I change to "obs_data_set_default_string(settings, "preset", "ultrafast");", it seems more real time,
but if I change to "obs_data_set_default_string(settings, "tune", "zerolatency");", it appears a serious mosaic. (never be well)
does anyone know why?


----------

